# Super-DMZ Rx Review



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2011)

*Super-DMZ Rx Review*
_By Mike Arnold_






If you want a product which can rival illegal steroids, have no doubt…Super DMZ is it. In short, you can expect massive size @ strength gains within a short period of time. According to Vida (an anabolic reference guide which measures the strength of a steroid), the compounds contained in Super DMZ not only surpass drugs such as Deca and Dianabol in terms of anabolic potency, but they even exceed that of Anadrol and Testosterone itself.

While those bold claims are based on scientific research, how does Super DMZ stack up in the real world? Let’s put it this way. After working in the BB’ing industry and using steroids for many years, I can tell you decidedly that not only does Super DMZ meet these claims, but it’s delivers a combination of attributes that cannot be matched by any other steroid product, either OTC or prescription.







With Super DMZ, you can expect Anadrol-like size @ strength gains, extreme pumps, and enhanced muscle fullness, but that’s not all. Unlike other mass-builders, which are all too often accompanied by a bloated and water-logged appearance, Super DMZ will result in a tight, hard, dry, and vascular look to the musculature. In essence, you’ll not only be big, you’ll look good. Super DMZ is the ultimate mass-building cutter.

This is no sales pitch, nor did I exaggerate any of the claims made above. This stuff is for real and if you want to experience what 1000’s of people all over the world are calling the best gains they have ever made in their life, I suggest you give it a try. For a fraction of the cost of what you would pay for much weaker, illegal compounds, Super DMZ is worth more than every penny. Hell, IronMagLabs should double the cost.

Despite having used just about every steroid on the market today, I have never used a product which was able to add more lean muscle or strength within such a short period of time. It doesn’t matter what your goals are…bulking, cutting, or gaining strength, Super DMZ will get you there a hell of a lot faster.

*BUY SUPER-DMZ Rx*


----------



## GMO (Aug 5, 2011)

I def agree...Super DMZ is one hell of a compound.  Probably the strongest oral out there mg per mg.  I still can't believe it is OTC...


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 5, 2011)

Super DMZ is crazy strong for an OTC.


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 6, 2011)

Cannot wait to start this in 2 weeks! Woohoo! Ordering my e-control this week and I'm allllll set!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Linda Albert (Aug 8, 2011)

GMO said:


> I def agree...Super DMZ is one hell of a compound.  Probably the strongest oral out there mg per mg.  I still can't believe it is OTC...



I hope this one is OTC..


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 8, 2011)

ya its def one of the strongest!


----------



## mario_ps2 (Aug 8, 2011)

I wonder if it's more toxic to the liver than superdrol,  Does anybody know about this?


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 8, 2011)

mario_ps2 said:


> I wonder if it's more toxic to the liver than superdrol, Does anybody know about this?


 

since it is a superdrol/d zine stack it is more toxic but the gains youre going to get will be far more superior than just superdrol


----------



## Curt James (Aug 9, 2011)

Linda Albert said:


> I hope this one is OTC..



It is!


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 11, 2011)

What type of side effects are typical with a cycle of this?


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 11, 2011)

Showstopper1969 said:


> Cannot wait to start this in 2 weeks! Woohoo! Ordering my e-control this week and I'm allllll set!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
are you going to run the e-control during AND pct, or just on cycle.What will your pct cosist of, and what amounts?


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 11, 2011)

Has anyone browsing through this thread ran the dmz and ONLY otc pct, such as the e-control, cycle asisst and matrix? or did you go the aromassin/clomid route? Also curious what clorie increase you ran while on and how lean the gains were. If you,ve ran epi, how does it compare?


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 11, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> Has anyone browsing through this thread ran the dmz and ONLY otc pct, such as the e-control, cycle asisst and matrix?



I will be starting this exact one next Thurs. 

I am curious as to the sides as well, what should be expected? Should I only run one tab e/d or 2 of the DMZ? I am 5'8 171lbs...this will be my 3rd PH cycle, the last being 1 Andro rx.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 11, 2011)

the_warchief said:


> What type of *side effects* are typical with a cycle of this?



Increased size and strength. lol

But, yeah, negative sides. Well, I noticed more acne with 20mg than during my first cycle (almost a year prior) of just 10mg (one capsule), however I'm an acne-prone person. I'm sure not everyone will encounter that side effect.

Haven't had post-cycle blood work done yet, but there were literally no visible or noticeable physical ailments associated with this product's use for me. Other than the aforementioned slight increase of "bacne".

If you're purchasing this product be sure to have your PCT in check and on-hand prior to taking your first capsule.

A gallon of water per day was my goal. I also took IronMagLabs *Advanced Cycle Support Rx*, *Anabolic-Matrix Rx*, and fish oil capsules (1200mg).

*Clomid* was recommended as PCT.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 11, 2011)

Showstopper1969 said:


> I will be starting this exact one next Thurs.
> 
> I am curious as to the sides as well, what should be expected? *Should I only run one tab e/d or 2 of the DMZ?* I am 5'8 171lbs...this will be my 3rd PH cycle, the last being 1 Andro rx.



Also did a cycle of 1 Andro.

My first cycle of Super-DMZ Rx was just 10mg e/d. I gained significant strength, imo, and ten pounds of what I'd call lean body weight in four weeks. I'm definitely what I'd call a hard gainer, a stick man, in fact, so the ten pounds was a big deal!


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 11, 2011)

I was under the impression that the e-control rx was for the PCT?


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 11, 2011)

Showstopper1969 said:


> I was under the impression that the e-control rx was for the PCT?


 
e-control on cycle also, could go this way

dmz/matrix/e-control/cycle assist-am

e-control/cycle assist-midday

dmz/matrix/e-control/cycle assist-pm (or before evening w/o)

pct 4wks  matrix/e-control/cycle assist  or clomid&aromasin


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 11, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> e-control on cycle also, could go this way
> 
> dmz/matrix/e-control/cycle assist-am
> 
> ...



If I hit the gym at 5am, would I start the first DMZ before I hit the gym, or after, with a meal? And that was the exact cycle I was going to run....damn I'm ready to start this thing!


----------



## mikadoo (Aug 11, 2011)

I took DMZ twice a day, 12 hours apart. Week 3 I took one e-control the (old stuff) once a day. That helped lose some water. Than at the end of week 4 i took 2        e-control a day and anbolic matrix and creatine. I had no sides put felt like i was on something. I kept 7lbs. I was using liv52, fish oil, vegigreens, muliti vit and protein powder. I had no gyno but started to hold a little water at week 3 that`s why i added one cap of e-control. My lifts went up striaght a cross. In four weeks this is an impressive product.


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 11, 2011)

I hit the gym @ 5:30 am, I carb up with 1 cup dry oats, 2 tablespoons olive oil and 2 cups water, nuke it for 90 sec and drink it.Have 6 eggs when I get back. You'll have to see how it is on an empty stomach, but you should have something pre-w/o anyway.You would make a good log since ur doing dmz solo, and also running IM products throughout


----------



## bluecountry (Sep 2, 2011)

Few questions:


1)  What kind of GI side effects are common or have you all experienced?
-Bloating?

2)  What are some other side effects and just how serious have they been?
-Very bad, or minor and gone after?
-How common are anxiety problems?

3)  Can you drink even a little alcohol or not?

4)  If you get headaches and cannot take tylenol, what can you have?


----------



## Curt James (Sep 2, 2011)

bluecountry said:


> Few questions:
> 
> 
> 1)  What kind of GI side effects are common or have you all experienced?
> -Bloating?



No GI side effects. No bloating.



bluecountry said:


> 2)  What are some other side effects and just how serious have they been?
> -Very bad, or minor and gone after?



Zero side effects at 10mg e/d. Mild bacne at 20mg e/d. Disappeared off cycle.



bluecountry said:


> -How common are anxiety problems?



Zero anxiety issues.



bluecountry said:


> 3)  Can you drink even a little alcohol or not?



I drank no alcohol whatsoever while using this product.



bluecountry said:


> 4)  If you get headaches and cannot take tylenol, what can you have?



I didn't use any pain medication on cycle. The only time I get headaches is typically when I haven't eaten for four hours or more.

And the only side effects encountered on Super-DMZ Rx -- for me anyway -- have been increased strength and lean muscle weight.


----------



## troubador (Sep 2, 2011)

Curt James said:


> And the only side effects encountered on Super-DMZ Rx -- for me anyway -- have been increased strength and lean muscle weight.



Not even having to piss more often?


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 2, 2011)

im kicking off my cycle with super dmz cant wait!


----------



## bluecountry (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Curt!  Some people on MD complained of bloating or anxiety.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 3, 2011)

troubador said:


> Not even having to piss more often?



lol No.

I'm making plenty of trips to the bathroom with or without this supplement.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 3, 2011)

bluecountry said:


> Thanks Curt!  Some people on MD complained of bloating or anxiety.



Had none of either.

Just read the other thread where you posted with the person who suffered anxiety. I'll be upping my carbs like crazy the next time I use Super DMZ.

When does IML come out with "_Testosterone E_ Rx"? lol

Gotta love legal.


----------



## Tomn (Sep 4, 2011)

nice review and positive feedbacks, now im interested..


----------



## Mike Arnold (Sep 4, 2011)

bluecountry said:


> Thanks Curt! Some people on MD complained of bloating or anxiety.


 

*No..."some" people did NOT complain of bloating..."one" person complained of bloating. I have been talking to him regulary and he doesn;t even know if it was caused by Super DMZ. *

*I have been following SD products since they first came out 6 years ago and no one I have EVER heard of has complained of bloating with SD or Dimethazine products. *

*Additionally, anxiety is EXTREMELY uncommon with SD/Dimethazine use. Now you sound like your talking about Tren....LOL. Some people have been known to experience side effects, such as apetite suppression, lethargy, or general malaise with these types of products (as with other very potent AAS, like Anadrol)....but anxiety is not one of them....or at least it is very rare. In these rare cases where people think it is causing anxiety, it is almost assuredly the result of low blood sugar, as SD is known to be a great glycogen supercompensator.*

*So, get it right next time...theif!*

*On top of that, grow some fuckin' balls you terrified head puncher...and stop wasting Curt's time...just like you do with everyone else. Curt has better things to do than listen to you go from board to boad asking everyone the same questions for 2 years! *



*Note: By the way, this man is a theif. He stole from me.*


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 4, 2011)

Mike Arnold said:


> *No..."some" people did NOT complain of bloating..."one" person complained of bloating. I have been talking to him regulary and he doesn;t even know if it was caused by Super DMZ. *
> 
> *I have been following SD products since they first came out 6 years ago and no one I have EVER heard of has complained of bloating with SD or Dimethazine products. *
> 
> ...


 


ahaha i disagree on one thing though. DMZ DOES cause anxiety! I got my bottle in the mail and had to hide it from myself to keep from taking it because im waiting on my gear to get here and im becoming very anxious and losing sleep knowing that its sitting their watching me begging me to take some


----------



## Mike Arnold (Sep 4, 2011)

brad1224 said:


> since it is a superdrol/d zine stack it is more toxic but the gains youre going to get will be far more superior than just superdrol


 

*The answer to the toxicity question could be yes or no.  It just depends on how you take.  Since each cap of DMZ contains 10 mg of SD & 10 mg of Dimeth, the dosage is usually limited ro 1-2 caps per day.*

*Now, taking 20 mg of DMZ would definitely be less roxic than taking 20 mg of straight SD, as Dimeth is less toxic than SD.  DMZ was formulated this way, so that the user could get equa, or better gains with equal or less roxicity.*

*Generally, a maximum dose of SD is usually considered to be about 30 mg/day.  Yes, some people will go higher, but in most cases, 30 mg/day is as high as anyone will ever need to go.  Now, DMZ is formulated so that if one wants to take the max dosage of 2 caps per day, they would actually get superior results to taking 30 mg of SD per day withouit an increase in toxicity.*


----------



## N21 (Sep 4, 2011)

So this is pretty much a step below methadrol because methadrol has the same compounds in it and a 3rd Max LMG Complex. So Methadrol is better for mass and strength?


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 4, 2011)

i almost got that^


----------



## N21 (Sep 4, 2011)

and methadrol has more side effects?


----------



## Mike Arnold (Sep 4, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> ahaha i disagree on one thing though. DMZ DOES cause anxiety! I got my bottle in the mail and had to hide it from myself to keep from taking it because im waiting on my gear to get here and im becoming very anxious and losing sleep knowing that its sitting their watching me begging me to take some


 

*LOL....now that anxiety I can understand.*


----------



## Mike Arnold (Sep 4, 2011)

N21 said:


> So this is pretty much a step below methadrol because methadrol has the same compounds in it and a 3rd Max LMG Complex. So Methadrol is better for mass and strength?


 
*Not necessarily...it depends on your perspective.*


*Methadrol: 10 mg of SD...15 mg Dimeth...and 15 mg 13-ethyl per cap* *(40 total mg per cap).*

*Super DMZ: 10 mg SD & 10 mg Dimeth per cap* *(20 total mg per cap).*



*Per cap, Methadrol is a little bit stronger, but per mg DMZ is definitely stronger.  You would definitely get better mass & strength gains taking 40 mg of Super DMZ per day compared to 40 mg of Methadrol per day.  However, 2 caps of Methadrol would be slightly superior for mass & strength compared to 2 caps of DMZ.*


----------



## Curt James (Sep 5, 2011)

Curt James said:


> lol No.
> 
> I'm making plenty *of *trips to the bathroom with or without this supplement.



I hate when I misspell anything. lol


----------



## Crooklyn (Sep 6, 2011)

Acne? And in your opinion what's the best way to stack this

Sent from my SGH-i917. using Board Express


----------



## FUZO (Sep 6, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> ahaha i disagree on one thing though. DMZ DOES cause anxiety! I got my bottle in the mail and had to hide it from myself to keep from taking it because im waiting on my gear to get here and im becoming very anxious and losing sleep knowing that its sitting their watching me begging me to take some


 
Now thats anxiety,lol


----------



## bluecountry (Sep 8, 2011)

Interesting stuff.


----------



## crazyotter (Sep 10, 2011)

Any effects on sex drive? 

How long does it take to kick in? 

I've run SD, Epi and p plex before and never really got that much from them.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Sep 11, 2011)

crazyotter said:


> Any effects on sex drive?
> 
> How long does it take to kick in?
> 
> *I've run Sd, Epi and p plex before and never really got that much from them*.


 

*Then something was seriously wrong with your diet and/or training...OR...you used fake products....OR...you have some of the worst genetics in the world.*

*It's unlikely all 3 products were bogus.  Epi is not a "mass-gainer", so I wouldnlt expect big weight or strength gains from that one, although at higher dosages it's still pretty strong.*

*When it comes to SD, assuming what you used was real, SD/dimethazine is THE strongest single AAS you will find on the market anywhere.  Per mg, SD is more myotropic (muscle building) than Test, Anadrol, and D-bol per mg....just to give you an idea of it's potency.  Those are verified numbers according to Vida. *

*In the real world, some guys are packing on up to 20 lbs in just 3 weeks.  One user, who was a 20+ year AAS using Vet, gained 22 lbs in 21 days and said...his words "I have used very steroid under the sun since the 80's until today and never in my life have I ever used a steroid which gave bigger gains than this.  I was stunned at how quikly I made gains".*

*While 22 lbs in 21 days is not the "average" gain, many users are gaining between 10-17 "dry" pounds in just 3-4 weeks.  Bottom line:  If your not "getting much" from the strongest steroids in the world (and make no mistake, NO other steroid, unless perhaps dosed in massive amounts, will give the same degree of lean mass gains over a 3-4 week period), then something is wrong in another area.  I am well aware that not everyone will respond the same.  If you didn't get much out of Epi...OK, fine.  Desoxymethyltestosterone (P-plex) is an exceptionally strong AAS...not as strong as SD, but still strong....probably about on par with D-bol.  Didn't get much out of that? Hmmm...but OK.  SD?  Still nothing?  *

*This is not as much an accusation as it is an imploration to perhaps explore what else may be going on in your diet and/or training.  Usually, training is not the problem; it's typically diet, but it's worth looking into.*


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 11, 2011)

Very good points Mike ^^^


----------



## crazyotter (Sep 11, 2011)

Mike Arnold said:


> *Then something was seriously wrong with your diet and/or training...OR...you used fake products....OR...you have some of the worst genetics in the world*


*

I should have clarified that statement. By "not much" I meant they didn't do what people are saying DMZ does. I would get ok gains from SD and pp. And they were usually rolled into a tren/test cycle. I respond very very well to tren. My diet isnt perfect but it's decent. And my training has always been on point. 

Right now I'm 6'1 230lbs @ 11-12% bf

I was going to run halo with my next tren/test/mast cycle but my source fell through. So I was thinking about putting the DMZ in place of the halo. 

Thoughts?*


----------



## Mike Arnold (Sep 11, 2011)

crazyotter said:


> I should have clarified that statement. By "not much" I meant they didn't do what people are saying DMZ does. I would get ok gains from SD and pp. And they were usually rolled into a tren/test cycle. I respond very very well to tren. My diet isnt perfect but it's decent. And my training has always been on point.
> 
> Right now I'm 6'1 230lbs @ 11-12% bf
> 
> ...


 

*OK.  Like I said, not everyone will respond the same.  Some guys will gain more or less, just like with all steroids, so I get what your saying.*

*Still, there is a possibility that the SD you used was not as high uqality as you had hoped.  To be honest, if you added Super DMZ at 2 caps/day to one of your cycles, I would be very surpirsed if it didn't help you significantly.  I have used quite a few different SD clones over the years and I can tell you by experience that there has been and likely is still a lot of shit out there.  *

*I know IRL makes very good stuff.  I trust when I use their products that I am getting what the bottle says I am getting.  Since Super DMZ is so inexpensive, I challenge you to purchase just a single bottle and use it at 2 caps/day...and if it still doesn't work well for you...I will have nothing else to say on the matter, other than you are likely one of the few unfortunates for whom it doesn't work as well for.*


----------



## metalmayhem (Sep 11, 2011)

While the lethargy made super dmz hard to run, I still looooooved the pumps and SOLID gains. This may sound crazy to some, but I actually prefer super dmz over dbol. Dbol is too wet for me personally. The super dmz isn't as wet as I thought it would be and the gains are unreal. Reminds me of syntex a-bombs back in the day. 
(No, not the fake kind that were prevalent in the early 90's).


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Sep 11, 2011)

Mike Arnold said:


> *OK.  Like I said, not everyone will respond the same.  Some guys will gain more or less, just like with all steroids, so I get what your saying.*
> 
> *Still, there is a possibility that the SD you used was not as high uqality as you had hoped.  To be honest, if you added Super DMZ at 2 caps/day to one of your cycles, I would be very surpirsed if it didn't help you significantly.  I have used quite a few different SD clones over the years and I can tell you by experience that there has been and likely is still a lot of shit out there.  *
> 
> *I know IRL makes very good stuff.  I trust when I use their products that I am getting what the bottle says I am getting.  Since Super DMZ is so inexpensive, I challenge you to purchase just a single bottle and use it at 2 caps/day...and if it still doesn't work well for you...I will have nothing else to say on the matter, other than you are likely one of the few unfortunates for whom it doesn't work as well for.*



^^^^this! DMZ is the real deal...I'm up 10lbs in 3 weeks, should be up more, but I haven't taken in a many calories as I should have. I will run this again and expect a solid 15lbs in a month.


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Sep 11, 2011)

metalmayhem said:


> While the lethargy made super dmz hard to run, I still looooooved the pumps and SOLID gains. This may sound crazy to some, but I actually prefer super dmz over dbol. Dbol is too wet for me personally. The super dmz isn't as wet as I thought it would be and the gains are unreal. Reminds me of syntex a-bombs back in the day.
> (No, not the fake kind that were prevalent in the early 90's).



And what's funny, is I never had any lethargy...I did with 1Andro Rx, but not DMZ...as a matter of fact, I never felt any different on DMZ...but definitely stronger!


----------



## crazyotter (Sep 11, 2011)

Showstopper1969 said:


> And what's funny, is I never had any lethargy...I did with 1Andro Rx, but not DMZ...as a matter of fact, I never felt any different on DMZ...but definitely stronger!



So no effect on sex drive right?


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Sep 12, 2011)

crazyotter said:


> So no effect on sex drive right?



No sir.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Sep 13, 2011)

metalmayhem said:


> While the lethargy made super dmz hard to run, I still looooooved the pumps and SOLID gains. This may sound crazy to some, but I actually prefer super dmz over dbol.
> *Not at all.  There is a reason you prefer it, as do I.  The reason is because it is an even more potent muscle builder (as confirmed by scientific reaerach and anecdotal evidence), a better strength builder, and  you won't hold water like you will with D-bol.  So, liking DMZ better doesn't sound to crazy to me at all when you look at it that way.*
> 
> 
> ...


 ....


----------



## Junior213 (Jan 30, 2014)

Has any one experienced any hair loss using super dmz rx 2.0


----------

